# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion > Nightmares and Recurring Dreams >  >  Weird reoccuring dream...

## ChrissyMaria

Occasionally, These 2 dreams I've had before pop up alot, but recently I haven't written my dreams down so my recall is shot. Anyway so here are both the dreams:

#1:  I dream that I am back in school, and that I missed a class and That I don't ever show up to this class, and in the dream I feel like I forgot to do something or go to this class and this overwhelming feeling of guilt surrounds me in the dream, right around there I wakeup in my bed, sweating like a beast and my heart pounding, thinking I forgot to finish school or something.

#2 I dream that I forgot to feed my dog and that he's been starving and sitting in his dog house just begging for food, Take into mind my dog died about a year ago, and still I have dreams where I feel like I forgot to take care of him or feed him.

I usually wakeup from #2 dream crying my eyes out SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO bad, I miss my dog so much and I loved him very much, When I get up I go outside and I check my doghouse, and there is no dog...he's been gone for about a year. It pains me to have these dreams because I know I did the best job I could taking care of my baby, I'm crying now just thinking about him  :Sad: 

What is it with me and this whole feeling of I forgot to do something?

That seems to be the theme for me, the forgetting of something or someone.


Anyone have any incite?

----------


## ChrissyMaria

152 views, no replies...wow

----------


## MortamasHunter

> Occasionally, These 2 dreams I've had before pop up alot, but recently I haven't written my dreams down so my recall is shot. Anyway so here are both the dreams:
> 
> #1:  I dream that I am back in school, and that I missed a class and That I don't ever show up to this class, and in the dream I feel like I forgot to do something or go to this class and this overwhelming feeling of guilt surrounds me in the dream, right around there I wakeup in my bed, sweating like a beast and my heart pounding, thinking I forgot to finish school or something.
> 
> #2 I dream that I forgot to feed my dog and that he's been starving and sitting in his dog house just begging for food, Take into mind my dog died about a year ago, and still I have dreams where I feel like I forgot to take care of him or feed him.
> 
> I usually wakeup from #2 dream crying my eyes out SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO bad, I miss my dog so much and I loved him very much, When I get up I go outside and I check my doghouse, and there is no dog...he's been gone for about a year. It pains me to have these dreams because I know I did the best job I could taking care of my baby, I'm crying now just thinking about him 
> 
> What is it with me and this whole feeling of I forgot to do something?
> ...



First, I would like to say I am sorry for the loss of your pet. I had a dog that lived to be 18 years old! When she died it was like loosing one of your kids. So my heart goes out to you about that.
As far as the dream I think you recieved no feedback, because like me, I dont really know what to tell you. Maybe its guilt about your dog, and you should not feel guilty, its obvious that you loved your dog.And, bieng a animal person myself, thats all a dog ever wants is your love.
Sometimes we still feel guilty for tramatic events that take place in our lives, even though we had no way to prevent them. dont do that to yourself, maybe your forgetting that life is meant to enjoy.
Take care.

----------


## ChrissyMaria

Thanks for that...brought a few tears, I don't know what seems to be my problem but I almost always feel guilty about something even if it has NOTHING to do with me.

I just feel guilt about little things sometimes but they so deeply effect me I nearly tear up every time and it makes me hate myself sometimes...Once I was on my way to my car in the parking lot...and I saw a man waiting for his ride to pick him up and when I got in my car and drove away...I felt guilty.

Why? I don't know...I felt guilty that I had a car at such a young age, and he being older had no ride of his own, and I felt REAL empathy for him and I nearly cried.

I know im extremely emotional...thats my personality...but im not sure if this much guilt over nothing is normal.

----------


## MortamasHunter

> Thanks for that...brought a few tears, I don't know what seems to be my problem but I almost always feel guilty about something even if it has NOTHING to do with me.
> 
> I just feel guilt about little things sometimes but they so deeply effect me I nearly tear up every time and it makes me hate myself sometimes...Once I was on my way to my car in the parking lot...and I saw a man waiting for his ride to pick him up and when I got in my car and drove away...I felt guilty.
> 
> Why? I don't know...I felt guilty that I had a car at such a young age, and he being older had no ride of his own, and I felt REAL empathy for him and I nearly cried.
> 
> I know im extremely emotional...thats my personality...but im not sure if this much guilt over nothing is normal.



Your very welcome.
And I think what you need to remember is that its not you at fault that you have a car and someone else doesnt. The fact that it bothers you just shows you have a big heart.
I have seen things similar that has hurt my heart too. But we cant save everyone, just do the best we can while were here.

----------


## ChrissyMaria

I guess im a real empathetic person then, too much almost.

----------


## MortamasHunter

Thats a good quality though. I would just hate to see it make your life sad. Its not selfish to enjoy your life.

----------


## ChrissyMaria

I get the feeling it is selfish but im slowly awakening to the idea of enjoying my life while it lasts.

----------


## MONI

your dream is reoccuring for one reason only,,, in your walking life your are not changing or doing something you should and until you do, this dream will keep reoccuring from time to time to point that out to you 

the fact that you find yourself in a class , school it is telling you there is someting in your life that you did not grasp lessen of yet , and has nothing to do with school but school is symbol for you to learn and apply something that you avoiding or missing of doing, I don't know your life or you personally so I can not point out what that would be,,, 

and you dreaming about your dog , again it is not about your dog, dog is symbol for some aspect of yourself that you are neglecting over and over, and not giving food to it sort of speaking meaning not nurturing it , maybe that is your spiritual life, or could be something else,,, it is personall again.

happy dreams

----------


## ChrissyMaria

Well that sort of makes sense in a way, im transgender and terrified to actually go through with a transition, might that be why i have a reoccuring dream?

----------

